# simplicity gold an platinum refining system



## Anonymous (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried using one of these to get the pgms out of cats


----------



## Irons (Jun 5, 2008)

I think the intended use was for refining clean metal scrap. I guess you could but there is so little metal in a full charge of cat that it would be impractical and the system requires an electrical connection to the metal being refined, pretty much impossible with ground cat.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks for the info. I have just looking for a way to process my scrap converters


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 6, 2008)

Join the crowd. Everyone is trying to find a way to refine scrap converters! I haven't seen a good method yet. Lots of talk, though.


----------

